# And some new Lyric and Orion pictures.



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

See? She likes to be milked! lol (okay so maybe not YET, but we're getting there.  )


















Momma? Can I please get off the stand NOW?









FREEDOM! 









And just a random eye shot I got. 









Orion's pictures coming. :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Pretty! Crissa, what is that contraption around her neck? At first I thought it was a gopher trap! LOL How does it work?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That is my Stanchion, it's actually more market animals when you wash and shear/clip them. I use it to milk though, as I don't have an actual milk stand yet. :wink:

Here's Orion!


















And for some reason, I'm obsessed with eye shots recently! lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Your kids show just how well loved they are!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

They just look GREAT!

I love your goats.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Aww! Pretty! Love Lyric (would you mind if I named a goat baby after her?) and Orion's spots!!! :drool:  :drool:  

I  your goats!!!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you all! They are my big babies. lol 

RowdyKidz I sure don't mind if you name a baby goat after her! I bet she'd be honored! :greengrin:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww you are such a tease showing off Orion! Now I'm really seeing spots! :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks! 
I just love her scur...reminds me of my Buster (RIP buddy)


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Sorry Dreamchaser! I couldn't resist getting a couple pics of him! 

RowdyKidz, you may love that scur but my back and legs sure don't! She loves to rub her head on me, that scur HURTS! lol She does try to be careful though. :wink: I've been playing around with the idea of trying to band it, but it's too hot to do it now anyways.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They are gorgeous Crissa.............I just love them...


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

They look wonderful Crissa!!


----------



## loveallgoats (Jan 29, 2009)

Beautiful!! I LOVE orion!!


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

I wish you were in Pa I would love to breed Orion to my girls.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! 

Thanatos, I wish you were closer too, I'd love to let Orion breed some more does. :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks everyone!


 your welcome. :wink: :thumbup:


----------

